# Technician vs Techie



## TheatreTechie

I've heard some professions dont like to be called a Techie. Is this true and why is that? It seems so close to Roadie? Or does that fall under the same catagory.


----------



## dvsDave

I think this topic has come up before, but I believe the consensus was that techie is a term for non-professionals (ie: high school level) and someone who does technical work for a profession (hence: _profession_al) would rather be called a technician. I think the terrible trio(ship, jo-jo, and wolf) would have some sage thoughts in this realm, since all three of them are professionals in technical theater in one area or another.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog

I personally prefer technician. I think it sounds much more professional, especially when meeting people in other businesses. On top of that Techie sounds way too much like Trekkie(SP?), and I just don't want to be confused as a Shatner fan.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog

Sorry brainfart, there. But What I always liked better as an abbreviated form was just plain tech. Theatre tech. Light tech. Sound tech....


----------



## TechDirector

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> I personally prefer technician. I think it sounds much more professional, especially when meeting people in other businesses. On top of that Techie sounds way too much like Trekkie(SP?), and I just don't want to be confused as a Shatner fan.



I would prefer technician also. It sounds much cooler. And also when people ask me what I do in the drama club, if I say "I'm a techie.", they don't know what they heck I'm saying. But if I say "I'm a technician.", they know that I do technical stuff. Anyway I guess it depends on how you see yourself.


----------



## SBHSTECHIELB

i worked at Paramount kings domion doing technical stuf(lights, sound) buti still called myself a techie.


----------



## ship

yea, it's already been discussed. 

Call me the Master Electrician if you will as a professional title. I'm not a techie much less a technition anymore for anyone but the most simplistic of corporate clients that I could care less about anyway - similar to the respect they would give me. I paid my dues in doing shows and have a certain more amount of respect due. Officiallly I'm support staff, or asst. Equipment manager.

Today I was described to a client as the head of the R&D department. I liked that even if only a part of my job. But since I work at a rock and roll lighting company, them people are commonly called roadies inspite of them being technitions. Roadies are a much lower form of life than Techies or Technitions. Roadies are one step above "Carnies" in being a person to watch your children around. Technitions for the stage are about on the level with a carpenter in respect for being a trained professional but not quite at the level of a engineer or pumber - plumber's crack or not and real electrician.

Were I back on stage and part of a crew, techies might be just fine in comparing me to the "talent" or actors in an unofficial way. But techies assumes a certain amount of lack of professionalism to it's term thus by the time you are out at least of college, you wont' hear it much.

Stagecraft forum about six months ago had a very lively discussion about this topic. Perhaps a search into that topic might lend a bit more info on the subject of what other "professionals" call themselves besides the terrible trio. Wolfe ya techie! he he he!

To which his reply is that I don't care what you call me as long as I'm paid for my skill level. Much like wearing a suit for a show in certain situations. It's not work clothes but if it's expected and appropriate and will pay rent, what the heck a suite with a C-Wrench in the pocket.


----------



## ship

Call me a "Roadie" and you have just pissed me off. "You would not like me when I'm angry."


----------



## wolf825

ship said:


> Call me a "Roadie" and you have just pissed me off. "You would not like me when I'm angry."



hehe..reminds me of the god-awful movie with Meatloaf called "Roadie"...ugh.. 

When I'm in a theater--I'm a electrican, technician or Tech Director...on a concert or corporate show I'm "crew" or stagehand..or "lights" (Electrician or electrics) or just "sound" crew or engineer.....not ever a roadie or "loader" or "hand"....but technician is ok too tho in that arena. 

Overall..I prefer the term "industry professional" or "sound engineer" or "lighting engineer/designer/electrician"...it leaves a lot to the imaginiation and uses words people NOT in the biz can sorta relate to--which is good since I hate trying to describe my job and career to people who just can't grasp what it IS exactly that I do for a job. Half the time I just describe my job as "you know the guy you see in the middle of a concert audience at a big control console? or the guy who is in all black backstage? that would be me..thats what I do..now leave me alone. " =) 

Of course, there is always the acronym I made up a while back for the theater I work in to describe us A-listers: S.E.A.L.S. Stage, Electrics, Audio & Lighting Specialists. But maybe thats just vain? =)

-wolf


----------



## ship

"now leave me alone" he he he!


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog

> Roadies are one step above "Carnies" in being a person to watch your children around




Oh that takes me back to my carnie days. Boy talk about getting treated like dirt. Isn't the only thing under a carnie a politician?


----------



## dvsDave

Jo-Jo said:


> Isn't the only thing under a carnie a politician?



Now we are venturing in to the realm of necessary evils...


----------



## ship

"Necessary Evils?" I might dispute that. I personally like how Tom Clancy wrote about his new Jack Ryan run government during his latter series novels, or at least how Jessy "the body" Ventura wrote about what's need for public servants. You know, I once voted for Perot for Pres. not because I thought he was the solution but because I thought he would at least shake things up. Too bad we don't have a more realistic than the two party system.

But than of course, I'm from Chicago where we have our own world of politics and everybody is a Democrat. Even Senators that were thrown outof politics due to questionable practices and loyalties can run for president here. Hello, you were tossed out of office because you are a stupid person, in a just world do you really stand a chance of becoming the first woman president? Than of course she is Democratic, anything is possible and probable if Jessy Jackson is at your side. 

Not as bad as Washington DC with a convicted drug user running the show, but almost as bad. I used to be a cog in the machine politics myself. After the Mayor Daily closing of one airport by militarisitc coup and wasting money on another non-funded improvement debacle, I'm not much of a fan anymore.

But they are defiantly at least a lower form of life if not apart from ratings of those in normal jobs. Who do you trust you kids with, a Carnie or a Politician? 

Great question in which is a lower form of life.


----------



## dvsDave

ship said:


> I personally like how Tom Clancy wrote about his new Jack Ryan run government during his latter series novels



I would be a very happy man if we had such a president in office. 

I love the Jack Ryan novels, just finished Red Rabbit... it rocked... Not as good at Patriot Games, but eh... can't ask for a miracle from every book of his.


----------



## ship

The Jack Ryan series is the only one I ever read twice including that of the Lord or the Rings Trilogy. Okay, I did read that twice but it was far different. But Dave, go shopping, I just bout "Teeth of the Tiger" at Jewel - a local gracery store of all places. It's the latest part of the series. Did you read the entire series? Great fiction and amazing in realism. Long before 9/11 with the plane crashing into Congress at the end of one book I was struck with the concept much less the cliff hanger ending that kept me on pins and needles months until the next book came out.

I'm on page 220 of the newest book so far. It's not as good - in many ways it started going down hill with Rainbow Six. Fairly good book but very different - at least so far, this book isn't great, but is worth a read. One word of warning to you that I didn't have the advantage of is that this book takes place about ten years later and features Jack's son. Were the book better written alone for those of us that remember where he left it all off, it would have been easier to get back into. Anyway, it's still the Jack Ryan series. I never got into his other serieses or books much. "Every Man a Tiger", - boring! 

"Debt of Honor and "Execuitive Orders" if I remember right are my favorites for at very least the amount of real world horror in a realistic sense they seem to me. Hmm, we do shows at similar convention halls to the ones mentioned. That means our crew people come home, talk to me when they get back and a few weeks later I'm infected. Nasty! and always at the back of my head.

PS. the last Tom Clancy movie really sucked compared to the book! Hate the star, hate the PC changes much less other things about it. Wish I never saw it unlike the other movies that were decent.


----------



## techybabe

i'm just reading through all of this stuff and being new and all i find it hilarious to see it go from a battle b/w technician vs techie to Jack Ryan and Tom Clancy. i call myself techie but i'm in high school so i'd think once in college people would rather be called technician for the whole profession thing.


----------



## Crewguy7

I personally prefer to be called Assistant To The Overlord Of All Things Theatre but thats just me.

I think that the idea of being called a technician over a techie based on experience for the most part is a good one. Its a sign of respect in my mind.


----------



## cruiser

I honestly don't mind... My job title at work is a "Theatre Technician" we do all sorts of stuff for productions that visit etc.
I work for a couple of event companies also, where I am the "Lighting Technician/Designer".

Techie, Tech or Technician doesn't really bother me, although on business cards and in a professional manner Technician suits much better... in a lax environment, "ask the tech" or "see the techie" is alllll goood.

Meh, which ever does it for ya


----------



## zac850

I like techie better. I think it sounds cooler 8) .


----------



## BenFranske

Among theater people I am a techie, to everyone else I'm a Technical Producer.


----------



## DMXtools

Mu business cards say "Engineer" but damned if I could tell you how to drive a train...

John


----------



## soundman

depends if its paid. Techie if not just tech if it is, the only person that called me a technition was telling us that we just wasted close to an hour setting up FOH and running the snake because where the xl4 was "ugly and not what guest want to see when they walked in the room." I thought about showing her an ugly board and going back to the shop and getting the old mackie out but then she followed with "no offense" so everything was ok.


----------



## missa

"Queen of Tech" has a nice ring to it  ... but i agree that at high school level techie is good, but technician sounds more professional.


----------



## mixsa

tech seems i good compromise, not too poncy, and not to unprofessional


its what i use anyway


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac

well see in my school you have 

Techies-undertrained peons sophomores who like to think they know everything

and 

Technicians-people who have worked in technical theatre for most if not all of their lives and can do just about anything

i think of myself as a technician but my TD calls me a techie


----------



## kaycie

i would have to agree-
techie for highschool/unproffesional jobs
technician for everything above that *or when you are talking to those in higher powers.. refering to techies..it makes you sound more professional.*


----------



## Source4Spike

Lets see...

At my school we have 3 types:

Techie/Tech-Knows what he's doing, laid-back, can do stuff really fast, smart, party animal.

Technician-Uptight A$$hole, often screws stuff up, gets stressed out too easily.

Idiot-Screws everything up.

-Nick (who prefers to be called a Techie or Tech)


----------



## wolf825

Source4Spike said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Idiot-Screws everything up.
> 
> -Nick (who prefers to be called a Techie or Tech)




We don't have idiots...instead we have folks who cause " ID-10-T user errors" in equipment and proceedures...  

ID 10 T errors...nothin like calling em an IDIOT to their face and them not knowing it.  

-wolf


----------



## digitaltec

Is this battle still going on?  I found a interesting breakdown not to long ago. I got to figure out how to put a table in a forum thought before I can post it :?


----------



## SAtkins

theese days i like "Engineer" well back in the day i was a tech techie or technician , and at sophmore in H.S. i was doing audio professionaly and did know beter that the TD lol well at least audio wises, he only knew lights and stage craft.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

Heres how I see it:

Techie should be a word that is never said. I beleive it is the same as the "N" word.

Technicians are the people who have technical related jobs.

Engineers should have a degree.


----------



## Geniediver

well personaly i like to be called a techie. now im sure since im in high school and havent worked my ass off to get a degree in technical theater, i just showed up, then it wont mater as much to me what i am called. I personaly like to be called a techie, because first its fun, i mean, no offence, technician sounds like somone with like a note pad all the time, fidgiting stuff here and there, and what not. Now a techie, that sounds like someone that does the same things, but in a fun happy way! ok maybe not best imegery, but point being techie just sounds funner. then second, i was told by the old "head student" that i didnt whant to be a technician, because, in high school, they are the ones that seperate themselfs fromt he the reast of the theater kids, aka the actors, they also but themself above the actors. Were as the techie he said was one that made tech a fun thing for the actors that had to do tech hourse, someone that viewed the actors as important as he was, that mingled with everyone and just made stuff fun fore anyone, not using big tech words, or confusing acronyms. so i like to be the person that makes tech fun for the people that have to do it.


----------



## moojoe

i disagree with that. im a technician. just read my sig, but i think techies are the ones who belelive theyre above everyone else, at least thats what ive noticed. and the technicians are the ones who understand that everyone is the same, since for without the actors, we wouldnt be there, without us, they wouldnt be seen or heard. i think that when someone considers themselves a technician, there is a better understanding of community in theyre head. and i must agree with AVGuyAndy on the whole N word thing and techie


----------



## sound_nerd

moojoe said:


> i disagree with that. im a technician. just read my sig, but i think techies are the ones who belelive theyre above everyone else, at least thats what ive noticed. and the technicians are the ones who understand that everyone is the same, since for without the actors, we wouldnt be there, without us, they wouldnt be seen or heard. i think that when someone considers themselves a technician, there is a better understanding of community in theyre head. and i must agree with AVGuyAndy on the whole N word thing and techie



You've got my vote. Technicians as a general term, tech. if you must shorten it down a bit. Engineers should have degrees, and from my experience, those who are real engineers get pissed when technicians try to pass themselves off as engineers. 

Techie is derrogatory to me, to us, and to the professional community in general. But as most people said, I guess for HS tech, being a "techie" is alright. When I was in HS we were just referred to as the SL Crew. (sound/light crew).


----------



## TheAngryFedora

I hope I don't piss people off too much, but I must agree with Colin. I like techie. I too am in high school, so it's fine, and were I to become a professional tech(ie/nician) I might just prefer the latter. And yet, I don't see the difference, other than in terms of respect within the theatre community. Frankly I don't think that I 'd care one way or another about being called a techie around other techies or technicians, even actors, but that if some pompous, ignorant... person came up to me and said "You're just a techie." I'd probably be pretty mad. When used as a derogatory term, techie is at least moderately offensive.

What's the big deal? I mean, is it an inferiority complex thing? Because I'm proud to be a techie, I see no reason to call it something else to gain respect. Techie, technician, tech, even engineer for that matter, all describe the same damn thing (though engineer may be more specialized and I do sort of agree that they should have a degree of some sort, although I was the sound engineer for a theatre group this summer and am 16 years old). Great experience, I was the sound design intern, and I got to learn from someone far more knowledgeable than myself, who I respected very much. But I don't think that, even after graduating from Emerson, he would have had a huge problem being called a techie. I just think that it's a freaking title. Who cares? Whatever sounds best to you. But, believe me, I don't think that I am in any way better than anybody. In fact, I want to learn more. I love the work, I love the atmosphere, the people, it's all great, regardless of whether I'm a techie, or a tech., or a technician.


----------



## kingfisher1

Rainbow six was a let down in my opinion, (WARNING spoilers..) i mean rainbow six did some cool shooting but it was Popov who did all the work to take down Shiva.


----------



## TheAngryFedora

(My shortest post yet!)

Hm. Metaphor? Or randomness?


----------



## ship

kingfisher1 said:


> Rainbow six was a let down in my opinion, (WARNING spoilers..) i mean rainbow six did some cool shooting but it was Popov who did all the work to take down Shiva.




??? are we off the subject and misplaced? Good Tom Clancy book though not as good as some. How does the movie compare?

Of late I have been at times refered to as an engineer. No I don't have a degeee in engineering, but to some extent just as "Techie" in many ways seems to be grouped around high school, and Technition as something post graduate, as a ME, the Engineer term amongst many electricians given I do engineer stuff seems appropriate. Much less when a lobby lamp burns out I serve as if a maintinence engineer or when my trash is full I serve as a waste engineer.


----------



## Radman

You've been double posting alot recently Ship...

I prefer technition from my tech peers, but I don't mind if civillians call me techie. Actors, however, must always refer to me as God. Or the Duke of Lighting.

Well at least it would be cool if they would. A few people call me Ryan the light guy, and some DO call me the Duke or the Duke of Lighting, then my peers just call me Moeller for the most part, and then adults, and actors (curse them), call me Ryan.


----------



## moderately_clueless

Well, as another high schooler, I generally go by techie or tech, preferably. I'll go by technician when I get older and actually know what I'm doing to the point that I'm comfortable thinking of myself as professional. But as of now, I think that calling myself a technician would almost be derogatory to those of you who actually know what you're doing and have worked for a long time.


----------



## avkid

I am usually called: "that kid who does the lights" or just Phil.


----------



## ralxz

People usually call me from my last name (Ghods) but I'd rather techie over technician until I get more expeirence (as moderately_clueless said).


----------



## ralxz

You guys have probably seen this, but just found it on the site. I totally agree with the article 

http://www.controlbooth.com/content-2.html


----------



## soundman1024

Personally I'm okay with being called a techie. That is what most people recgonize people who do sound, lights, things of the like as, techies. Usually it isn't in a manner of disrespect either. A lot of people respect techies on some level for knowing more than they do. These are usually the people who say they don't konw the first thing about anything in the booth, couldn't distinguish a light board from a sound board, and fear that they would mess something up by breathing on it. From this person I wouldn't mind being called most things. I do have some technician in me. I like having a script, and input list telling what kind of mic is on each input, things like that, but I also am okay with going by the seat of my pants so to speak. I would probably correct someone if they called me an engineer. I am not an engineer and won't pretend I am. There is some honor in being called an engineer. That title signifies that someone went to the effort to earn it. I haven't earned that title right now, and therefore do not want to undermind what that word means.

To sum it up I don't mind being called a techie, or a technician, because usually who is going to call you either doesn't know what better to use and you seem like you're arrogant if you correct them.


----------



## mackem_techie

i dont mind being called a techie, becasue it just means/implies tyhat im interested in all things thechnical, and doesnt just apply to tech theatre. however, i can see how it could be fairly irritating for the pros among us, becasue after all, its not just a hobby anymore is it?


----------



## dwt1

The Entertainment Services and Technology Association (ESTA) refers to those of us involved in this work as "entertainment technicians". Certainly this is broadly descriptive and fits well with the variety of work we do.

dwt1


----------



## Chris15

dwt1 said:


> The Entertainment Services and Technology Association (ESTA) refers to those of us involved in this work as "entertainment technicians". Certainly this is broadly descriptive and fits well with the variety of work we do.
> 
> dwt1



Would that be the same as the government here giving someone who works in a preschool the title of Childcare Technician?

The term technician implies that this is one's main field of work. I also see is a being a mark of respect that whoever is competent in their position.


----------



## dwt1

Then I guess I am an educational technician (aka teacher) The respect factor I believe is just a portion of ESTA's desire. Moreso, through the Entertainment Technician Certification Program (ETCP), they are trying to make certain that individuals within the industry are recognized as more than competent at their chosen careers. The ETCP riggers exam was the first step and now comes the electrical skills exam.

To start people off in the right direction, ESTA is currently working on the Essential Skills for Entertainment Technicians program (ESET). The backbone of the program is a lengthy list of fundamental knowledge and related skills
identified by industry leaders and educators as necessary for a well trained and competent workforce.

Information about both programs can be seen at the ESTA Foundation web site. Go to www.esta.org and follow the link.


----------



## producer

Personally, I dont care what you call me. Though I quite enjoy the title: Technical Designer . 
In the end, it becomes an issue of the skill level and your ethic when you do your job. As long as you have a reputation for doing your job well with skill, you could call yourself a bum and people would still call you.
But thats it for this Technical Designer....

Peace out.


----------



## Too_Tall

I would totally agree, a technician sounds more professional, althougher i am just called the sound mixer/ designer


----------



## mbandgeek

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> I personally prefer technician. I think it sounds much more professional, especially when meeting people in other businesses. On top of that Techie sounds way too much like Trekkie(SP?), and I just don't want to be confused as a Shatner fan.



I agree with you that it is close to a trekkie, but i am both a techie and a trekkie, does that make me a trekhtie?


----------



## punktech

i've always used the term "tech" as in "that's my friend DJ, he's a theatre tech" or "that girl's a good lighting tech" and so on


----------



## highschooltech

The way that i was told that it came about from a teacher, who has worked as a tech his entire life, it is an insult. It is a way of actors calling techs names and getting away with it. I wouldn't go around calling the actors "acties" which is what they do to techs. So the proper term is tech


----------



## SocksOnly

I've always liked being called a techie, simply because it's more casual sounding. Kinda like a nickname or whatnot. However, if I'm doing a application or something, I'll put my title "assistant stage manager" or say I was a theatre technician, to make it sound more professional.


----------



## TOG

Techs are only good at one thing- Roadies can do everything. We are Backline, Sound, Lights, Carp, Vidiots, or whatever is needed; we are the show experts. Local crews can't be trusted to do anything beyond pushing, pulling, and lifting, so all we need from the local technician (sorry, Technician) is to be pointed towards the distro, catering and bathrooms when our buses arrive. If we need anything else, we'll tell you what to do.


----------



## DaveySimps

I always hated the term "techie". I prefer technician or, better yet, refer to the individual by their position title (Master Electricain, Flyman, Followspot Operator, etc.) Techie always seemed unprofessional or amature to me. I too hate the prase roadie. It too would make me angry if you called me that. I can honestly say that the vast majority of people I know in the industry have shared similar feelings.

~Dave

Dave Simpson
Production Manager
East China Performing Arts Center


----------



## TechieGeek

TOG said:


> Techs are only good at one thing- Roadies can do everything. We are Backline, Sound, Lights, Carp, Vidiots, or whatever is needed; we are the show experts. Local crews can't be trusted to do anything beyond pushing, pulling, and lifting, so all we need from the local technician (sorry, Technician) is to be pointed towards the distro, catering and bathrooms when our buses arrive. If we need anything else, we'll tell you what to do.



i prefer whatever my title is during a show.
i am a tech but i'm not good at only one thing i have experience in all aspects of tech. theatre. i find that the things you said were just a bit wrong. but if that is what you think then so be it. i won't argue with you over your opinions. i have people asking and paying me to make them costumes, run their sound and lights, and a plethra of other things relating to tech from all over my county. in my county we have a performing arts center with an arts conseratory. i voluteer at the consevatory and sometimes i'm even asked to do a job there that pays me. i am proud to be a local technician. but after i graduate from high school and college i am going to join IATSE. one day this local technician will be on Broadway designing the costumes or the lighting for a major Show. don't make fun or be rude to the locals.


----------



## Van

TOG said:


> Techs are only good at one thing- Roadies can do everything. We are Backline, Sound, Lights, Carp, Vidiots, or whatever is needed; we are the show experts. Local crews can't be trusted to do anything beyond pushing, pulling, and lifting, so all we need from the local technician (sorry, Technician) is to be pointed towards the distro, catering and bathrooms when our buses arrive. If we need anything else, we'll tell you what to do.


 
Thus explaining why "roadies" have the lovely reputation that they do.


----------



## gafftaper

TOG said:


> Techs are only good at one thing- Roadies can do everything. We are Backline, Sound, Lights, Carp, Vidiots, or whatever is needed; we are the show experts. Local crews can't be trusted to do anything beyond pushing, pulling, and lifting, so all we need from the local technician (sorry, Technician) is to be pointed towards the distro, catering and bathrooms when our buses arrive. If we need anything else, we'll tell you what to do.



Never noticed this post before. But it's a really nice way to say hello. I also notice it's this person's only post. 

Anyway, Before I first saw this thread I had never really even thought about it and my initial reaction was call me whatever. But since then I've thought about it and I really prefer the term Tech or Technician. Techie just reminds me too much of when I was 14 and thought I knew everything because I could set up a sound system for a school assembly. Somewhere along the way when I started getting paid I started referring to myself as a theater technician or a theater designer. I think maybe it's just a getting old thing but the more I think about it the more I don't want to be called a techie.


----------



## Chris15

I do agree that it's a *wonderful* way to introduce one's self. And I note that the poster hasn't been seen since Jan 14...


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I guess I'm ok with techie, at least for now. Really I'd rather be called a lighting tech, a lighting designer, electrician, somethings that defines the job. Tech itself just seems a little awkward to say, it needs a qualifying word before it.


----------



## harry1989

I couldnt really care if someone called me a techie, as long as it wasnt in a demeaning way...other than that, I don't see a problem...and also, as noted before (I think), it depends on where it is said. If you are meeting businesses, its obviously better to use technician than techie, but if its just in your auditorium between friends, its fine.


----------



## Serendipity

> technition



Perhaps people use "techie" because it takes less effort?
Someone else here (I can look for the quote, but I'm lazy) said, "We don't call them acties, so why..."

I prefer technician. If it's someone who is also in theater or understands the line of work, tech is good as well. Techie sounds quite belittling! I'd like to think that we are given professional titles for a reason.



And, wolf's S.E.A.L.S. is pretty awesome.


----------



## Serendipity

TOG said:


> Techs are only good at one thing- Roadies can do everything. We are Backline, Sound, Lights, Carp, Vidiots, or whatever is needed; we are the show experts. Local crews can't be trusted to do anything beyond pushing, pulling, and lifting, so all we need from the local technician (sorry, Technician) is to be pointed towards the distro, catering and bathrooms when our buses arrive. If we need anything else, we'll tell you what to do.



Can we have a sarcastic "thank you" button?
I'm sorry, but I don't like this post much.


----------



## Mullet1215

To people in the theatre world I don't mind "Techie", but if I were telling someone that wasn't familiar with the theatre I would use "Technician." And then there are the select few people that wouldn't understand what you did no matter what you called it (Techie, Technician, Electrician, Stage Hand, TD, LD, ME, and so on)


----------



## cdub260

Geniediver said:


> well personaly i like to be called a techie. now im sure since im in high school and havent worked my ass off to get a degree in technical theater, i just showed up, then it wont mater as much to me what i am called. I personaly like to be called a techie, because first its fun, i mean, no offence, technician sounds like somone with like a note pad all the time, fidgiting stuff here and there, and what not. Now a techie, that sounds like someone that does the same things, but in a fun happy way! ok maybe not best imegery, but point being techie just sounds funner. then second, i was told by the old "head student" that i didnt whant to be a technician, because, in high school, they are the ones that seperate themselfs fromt he the reast of the theater kids, aka the actors, they also but themself above the actors. Were as the techie he said was one that made tech a fun thing for the actors that had to do tech hourse, someone that viewed the actors as important as he was, that mingled with everyone and just made stuff fun fore anyone, not using big tech words, or confusing acronyms. so i like to be the person that makes tech fun for the people that have to do it.



Dude! You need to learn some of the basics of grammar, spelling, and sentence structure. Your post is barely literate.


----------



## cdub260

If its a choice between Technician or Techie, I'll take Tech, but thats mainly laziness on my part.

That having been said, what I prefer to be called depends on the situation and the environment. If I'm doing my regular gig, I generally prefer Master Electrician. If I'm doing our off season events where other groups use our venue, The House Guy, The Man With the Keys, or That @$&%@!# will do just fine. If I'm working in someone else's venue, I'll take Tech or Technician.

Of course, in all these situations, some variation on my name will do just fine.


----------



## LightStud

Calling a professional stagehand a techie is a sure way to aciidently be run over by a road case. Same with roadie. The vast majority of professionals consider these terms derogatory. So while your in school enjoy the term, but if you aspire to anything greater, remove it from your vocabulary. We don't call them acties, now do we?


----------



## cdub260

LightStud said:


> Calling a professional stagehand a techie is a sure way to aciidently be run over by a road case. Same with roadie. The vast majority of professionals consider these terms derogatory. So while your in school enjoy the term, but if you aspire to anything greater, remove it from your vocabulary. We don't call them acties, now do we?



I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to call Techie a derogatory term. I'm simply no longer used to hearing the word when people describe what I do. With a few minor exceptions, it's been about ten years since I was referred to as a Techie.


----------



## Hughesie

No matter what you get called, its still better than just being walked through by cast as if you don't exist. In my job i can get back at them as im normally the one doing their radio mics which need to be done by a certain time so if they piss me off my red bull can is going to take a touch longer to drink .

They only make the mistake once


----------



## LightStud

cdub260 said:


> I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to call Techie a derogatory term. I'm simply no longer used to hearing the word when people describe what I do.


Upon further consideration, you're night. Not so much derogatory, as _amatéure_--one who loves.


Hughesie89 said:


> No matter what you get called, its still better than just being walked through by cast as if you don't exist. In my job i can get back at them as im normally the one doing their radio mics which need to be done by a certain time so if they piss me off my red bull can is going to take a touch longer to drink .
> 
> They only make the mistake once


Truly professional behavior.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Why don't we start calling them acties?

I've had actors refer to themselves as sheep, so I kinda took up the habit.


----------



## mbandgeek

gafftapegreenia said:


> Why don't we start calling them acties?
> 
> I've had actors refer to themselves as sheep, so I kinda took up the habit.



I like it!

For the record, I change my vote to Technician. It was a long time ago when i voted techie. Growing up and taking my job much more seriously has really given me more pride then being called a techie can deliver.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Well, I would have to say it depends on how cute she is ;^)

Seriously, any word that is shortened and suffixed with -ie or -y is generally a diminutive form of the word. Endearing as it may sound, it is childish in general. Why do you think Ricky Schroeder started referring himself as Rick as an adult? He wanted to escape the childish roles that were assigned him in Hollywood. That doesn't mean that his wife can't call him Ricky. 

I prefer Entertainment Technician as to the term I generally use to refer to what I do, since I am not always a lighting designer, sound designer, flyman, rigger, projectionist or whatever. I sometimes will also refer to myself as a stagehand as a qualifier if ET confuses people. Since many more people do stagecraft in HS than professionally, it becomes important to shy away from "techie" because there is an assumption that working in theater is not a career choice. That is when I become offended. The skillset we need to be professional technicians often outweighs the respect we receive (granted, not everyone has the same skillset). Also, Hollywood portrays our field in a bad way. I get peeved that every time someone steps up to a mic, they get feedback. How often do you see a technician portrayed as someone of intelligence? Those are some of the reasons that professionals take offense.

As a side note, the term professional can be questionable, depending on how it's used.


----------



## Sayen

From a training perspective I call my high school students techs or technicians. Techie conjures up images of jr. high kids running around in the dark playing pranks on actors, and I try from the start to train my students to think like professionals. To that end, I have a very solid crew who works well on everything from high school shows to touring rentals. There's a different expectation between the two terms.

That, and I've never heard techie used outside of high school, and I've met a few gruff technicians who I don't think I would have dared use the term around.


----------



## Spikesgirl

Gotta say, I don't really care what they call me as long as they get my name spelt right on my paycheck


----------



## LekoBoy

Technician is better. Somewhere on her I saw spotties referring to spot ops and that's just SO WRONG! Just because we're in High School doesn't mean we have to act like it.


----------



## cdub260

LekoBoy said:


> Technician is better. Somewhere on her I saw spotties referring to spot ops and that's just SO WRONG! Just because we're in High School doesn't mean we have to act like it.



Hear that 'dip? You're a spottie.


----------



## Serendipity

cdub260 said:


> Hear that 'dip? You're a spottie.



Congratulations, you get Un-Thanked.  

(Actually, spottie is kind of cute-- Though I don't advocate it!)


----------



## Radiant

dvsDave calls me a Techie. I'm ok with that. I used to be a Junior Techie, but now I'm all growed up. 

I don't work in professional theatre, I'm the volunteer lighting director at church. But people ask if I run sound, because they need to convey their suggestions/complaints/hints/gripes/questions/assistance/feedback mimic. Thus, you may refer to me as Techie, Technician, Techer, Stagehand, Gopher... - *anything but Sound Op!*


----------



## Serendipity

derekleffew said:


> Good for you, [user]Radiant[/user]. My distaste for the "headphone ranking system," and specifically for the terms used at the lower levels, kept me from actively participating in Control Booth.com for at least 2.5 years. Other professionals I have attempted to persuade to join have mentioned similar opinions.



I had assumed the use of "Jr. Techie" and "Techie" in the system were to push technicians who abhorred the term to participate more and raise their level...


----------



## cdub260

Serendipity said:


> I had assumed the use of "Jr. Techie" and "Techie" in the system were to push technicians who abhorred the term to participate more and raise their level...



For some strange, unknown reason, I was under the same impression. Of course, at first I didn't even notice the headphone ratings.


----------



## tech2000

Technician, definitely.


----------



## MNicolai

Depends on the setting. Though, I use techie rarely, it's a matter of professionalism. I don't use "tech" much either. More often than not, I'll say _technician, op, operator, engineer,_ _rigger, designer_, what have you. I don't much like _techie_ or _tech_ much though. There's an obvious difference though depending on how you use a variation. For example, "I'll send a tech out tomorrow to look at your system," versus "Mark is one of our regular techs."


----------



## len

I don't care. I may choose not to respond if you say it with derision. Or I may respond in kind. As long as the check clears.


----------



## Thatoneguy

I prefer 'stage hand' or a job specific one like electrician, audio engineer, deck hand etc.

But I don't get pissed at the others.


----------



## Grommet

i like job specific titles. They don't have to be formal as i have to explain to non theater folks what i do no matter what i call myself. 

I use versions such as "lighting guy" and people will still confuse me with "sound guy".


One show i high school we had a "Director of Miscellaneous"


----------



## HayleySargent

I think Techie is cute, and as a high schooler, it doesn't bug me. The main thing for me is, that I have the respect of my peers. I'm a SM who does a lot of tech work. I recently went to a workshop for 3 days and was appalled by the "techie/actor" hate. At both of the High Schools I attended I didn't have that problem. Therefore, I preferred to be called a Stage Manager or a technician because I am not "above anyone". We are all together in this thing.

Hayley 
I


----------



## NickJones

The techie/actor hate is huge in highschools, but in bigger shows, you stop hating actors, and just realise that most are just annoying. Without actors well, life would be easier, but, people won't pay money to see you make moving lights look pretty for 2 hours.
Nick


----------



## listerofsmeg

I'm in high school and I like being called a Technician (or "Venue Technician"). 

Smarter then a Roadie, More Professinal then a Techie


----------



## church

a trained person in lighting, sound etc. working in the field is a Technician - often shortened to Tech. Here in Canada using the title Engineer can get you into a whole heap of trouble as it is a protected title only individuals who are licenced by the Provincial licencing bodies can call themselves an Engineer. Anyone else can expect to be taken to court and fined.


----------



## PeytonJr

mbandgeek said:


> I like it!
> 
> For the record, I change my vote to Technician. It was a long time ago when i voted techie. Growing up and taking my job much more seriously has really given me more pride then being called a techie can deliver.



True dat. I was ok with techie when I was starting out, now I dislike it. Someone I know refers to them-self and I as techies. Whenever I hear this, I cringe mentally, since I know that she doesn't just take all the work she does for granted. 
I take what I do - even when it's for a small school show - seriously, so I generally don't like it when people give me a unsuitably amateur title.


gafftapegreenia said:


> I guess I'm ok with techie, at least for now. Really I'd rather be called a lighting tech, a lighting designer, electrician, somethings that defines the job. Tech itself just seems a little awkward to say, it needs a qualifying word before it.


Indeed. Especially when pluralizing; it lends itself the awkwardness of a word like "sixth."


----------



## MichInDC

Well, I don't know...as a scene shop assistant working under the TD, I don't get to hear the word "techie" or "technican" when i'm working... "useless" seems to be the word uttered often.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

PeytonJr, it's funny, at the time I wrote that quote, I was ok with being called a techie, but now, just a while later, I actually don't like being called a techie. I will tolerate the uninitiated called me a techie but otherwise, through no conscious process, I have gained distaste for the term.


----------



## Tex

> The techie/actor hate is huge in highschools


I do my best to minimize this. Since I'm an actor turned technician, I think they all listen when I talk about the relationship between actors and technicians. My point is always that the technical aspect is just another character in the show. Actors need to learn to train themselves to stay in the moment, but also notice when they're not in the light or close enough to a mic. Technicians need to train themselves not just to mechanically throw cues, but also to focus on the show and stay in the moment with the actors. There are no "sides" to take; it's all a vital part of the show.


----------



## ReiRei

Back in the day, and by that I mean a few years ago when I first started working in theatre, I didn't mind being called a techie. Then I was talking to someone and said, "I'm a techie." It sounded stupid and unprofessional. So I started calling myself and my coworkers technicians. It really doesn't bother me when they call themselves techies but I just think "technicians" sounds more professional and less childish. 

Also, this whole tech/actor hate thing in high schools is so unfortunate. I usually got along with all of the actors I worked with, except for one but that's an entirely other story. It seemed that whenever another tech would complain about actors being "stupid" or whatever that it was totally unfounded. There was this whole thing between new/incoming actors and younger/inexperienced techs where both groups thought that they were better than the other which is completely untrue. In an attempt to stop this I reprimanded every tech who decided to bash actors because that is unacceptable. 

However, I was lucky to have a few technicians work with me who knew the value of actors. There was also a good number of vet actors, and some new, who realized that their job cannot be done without technicians. With the help of these people the problem of tech/actor hatred was almost completely dispersed by the end of the year. I trust that the people who are staying next year will do the same thing. Or at least I hope that they will. Being in theatre isn't really all that fun when you can't get along with people you work around.


----------



## edmedmoped

NickJones said:


> Without actors well, life would be easier, but, *people won't pay money to see you make moving lights look pretty for 2 hours.*


_Well.......
_


----------



## Sayen

I let a little bit of good natured joking go on, but I won't tolerate the actor/tech hate thing with my crews and casts. When the two groups are separated we talk about supporting the other group. I pitch it as the technicians need to respect the actors and help them feel safe because onstage, it's the actor themselves that gets judged, not their work or a particular skill. For the actors, I teach that the technicians don't get a bow or public praise for their hours of work, and unless the actors are going to do all of their own work they had better learn the words "thank you." I think it also helps in high school to get everyone together to work on projects (sets), so they're working side by side.


----------



## briancon7

At my school we call each other by the title you have for the show (LD, TD, Sound Engineer, etc.) but the cast calls us techies. One of my friends came up with a very good response to this name which is "Actie". Lets just say that they have stopped calling us techies. I have a few cast members that work with us on lighting and set building, but for the most part they have nothing to do with us until the week before the show. The last time someone told me that tech does not matter in a show, he broke his wrist during opening night of our performance of Anything Goes.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

briancon7 said:


> At my school we call each other by the title you have for the show (LD, TD, Sound Engineer, etc.)



Wait, let me get this straight.... so your saying conversations go something like this...

A: Good morning Lighting Designer!
B: Hey Assistant Sound Engineer how are you doing today?

For my other response above... I like to be called by my name


----------



## cdub260

Pie4Weebl said:


> For my other response above... I like to be called by my name



I actually prefer not to be called by my name. That's why I use my initials.


----------



## gafftaper

cdub260 said:


> I actually prefer not to be called by my name. That's why I use my initials.



Hmmm... I wonder what his name is...


----------



## shiben

cdub260 said:


> I actually prefer not to be called by my name. That's why I use my initials.



Same here. Although i actually just combine some of my initials/names and make something that works. 


> Wait, let me get this straight.... so your saying conversations go something like this...
> 
> A: Good morning Lighting Designer!
> B: Hey Assistant Sound Engineer how are you doing today?
> 
> For my other response above... I like to be called by my name



That would be hilarious. Maybe I will make people start doing that on my crew... "Hello Master Electrician Shiben..." Doesnt really come out real good tho...


----------



## mstaylor

It has to make calling cues somewhat cumbersome.


----------



## chris325

Even though I'm in high school, I'm still a huge advocate of refering to my type as technicians. "Techie" seems really unprofessional, but there's really no changing the use of it around my school (directors, actors, and some fellow technicians use the term.) In my opinion, just because it's a high school theatre production doesn't mean that the technicians should be thought of as "being there simply because it's kinda fun" (even though some are there for that purpose.) A lot of us, such as myself, are actually interested in continuing on to a more professional aspect of technical theatre, and high school is the starting point.

I just spent 5 hours rehearsing with you [actors]. Do you think I might have earned enough respect for you to refer to me in a somewhat professional manner?


----------



## shiben

chris325 said:


> Even though I'm in high school, I'm still a huge advocate of refering to my type as technicians. "Techie" seems really unprofessional, but there's really no changing the use of it around my school (directors, actors, and some fellow technicians use the term.) In my opinion, just because it's a high school theatre production doesn't mean that the technicians should be thought of as "being there simply because it's kinda fun" (even though some are there for that purpose.) A lot of us, such as myself, are actually interested in continuing on to a more professional aspect of technical theatre, and high school is the starting point.
> 
> I just spent 5 hours rehearsing with you [actors]. Do you think I might have earned enough respect for you to refer to me in a somewhat professional manner?



We should start calling the actors acties or something... course, they might not have an issue with it... I did get called the lighting b**** by one actor on this show... Guess who gets an IR lamp right above them every scene next show?  Actually, I dont care enough to bother, but i thought it was funny and worth sharing


----------



## blackisthenewblack

I find that Tech works the best. People ask me what I do and if I try to explain it to them, it just gets returned with a confused look. Because I do lots of things, its all encompasing.

Them: "What do you do?"
Me: "I do tech for the theatre."

It works better than a lighting designer, who gets confused for someone who does interior design.

Then there is the whole "Tech, Tactor, Actie, Actor" debate


----------



## chris325

shiben said:


> We should start calling the actors acties or something... course, they might not have an issue with it... I did get called the lighting b**** by one actor on this show... Guess who gets an IR lamp right above them every scene next show?  Actually, I dont care enough to bother, but i thought it was funny and worth sharing



Oh, there are other ways of torturing actors who don't do as they are told... "Oh yeah, that super dark blue gelled par that's right in your face the entire show? Yeah, that's completely necessary and there's no way the show can go on without it."

"Stupid Innovator decided to 'crash' during your special scene. Sorry."

"By the way, we've moved those 4 groundcycs to be right in front of you for... uh... special effect."

If I ever got called that or anything similar... I'd definitely be tempted.


----------



## shiben

chris325 said:


> Oh, there are other ways of torturing actors who don't do as they are told... "Oh yeah, that super dark blue gelled par that's right in your face the entire show? Yeah, that's completely necessary and there's no way the show can go on without it."
> 
> "Stupid Innovator decided to 'crash' during your special scene. Sorry."
> 
> "By the way, we've moved those 4 groundcycs to be right in front of you for... uh... special effect."
> 
> If I ever got called that or anything similar... I'd definitely be tempted.



Meh. This person is already in the light all the time an in a VERY heavy costume (something like 8 layers) and cant move by themselves at all... They need a lot of water at the end of the show. Wouldnt want it to be more painful...  oh no that ray gun is critical to the show... No, if its making you feel funny you should just sit down for a bit...


----------



## LXPlot

I don't really mind if peopel who are uneducated on the subject call me a techie, but theatre people should at LEAST refer to me as a technician. Even better would be if they called me what I am: Lighting Designer, Electrician, Etc. Basically, I want to be known in each show for what I do.

Also, rather than calling actors actees, I call chorus and minor roles meat puppets (because that's what they are, essentially) and leads Egos (because that's often their most apparent trait)

And I mean no offence to actors who actually know what they're doing and respect us. Youg guys are actors or whatever you desire to be called.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I was thinking about this earlier today and I realized, I dropped the -ie from it, when I switched from drinking mountain dew to drinking coffee.


----------



## cpf

I find that real names are rather effective after introducing yourself to all the relevant people as "the person who'll be making you sound/look good tonight/some other date."


----------



## ArthurRiot

I lobe that this is even being debated  Neither term is disrespectful. It's like having a solid opinion whether you want to be called 'mom', 'mommy', or 'mother'. 

Typicily I'm called a theatre tech or techie or stagehand. Rarely am I called a technician, though when it's a formal introduction That happens too. 

Let's not get too bogged down with high and mighty titles and just enjoy what we do.


----------



## mstaylor

I have never liked techie or roadie, it just sounds uneducated. It's one thing for somebody not in business, quite another from fellow techs. If it doesn't bother you then it is no big deal. I am a professional rigger, you wouldn't call me a riggie.


----------



## Les

For me, it's not as much about respect as it is professionalism. I find 'techie' unprofessional, and I highly doubt you will find any "techies" on professional tours. If you call me a techie, I will find an annoying nickname for you, and call you that until you change your ways


----------



## ArthurRiot

Les said:


> For me, it's not as much about respect as it is professionalism. I find 'techie' unprofessional, and I highly doubt you will find any "techies" on professional tours. If you call me a techie, I will find an annoying nickname for you, and call you that until you change your ways


 

If you highly doubt that then you would be mistaken. I've met quite a few. It's just not that big a deal.


----------



## DuckJordan

ArthurRiot said:


> If you highly doubt that then you would be mistaken. I've met quite a few. It's just not that big a deal.


 
I think this has reached a point where people are seeing it said from tech to tech, it originated at least in the area i'm from an actor calling a technician a techie. IT brings up the old argument you wouldn't call an actor an actie would you? it is a form of respect and honestly if you don't think so how many people can build and do the stuff we do just off the street?

you wouldn't call a police officer, a piggy to his face would you? its respect to me and it always will be, call yourself whatever you like but I prefer to use respect when talking to people.


----------



## meghanpotpie

For someone who has made the effort to be taken seriously in my field I always prefer the term Technician. "Techie" almost always has the highschool/ community theatre connotation. In most theatres you are referred to with your proper title, ie: Technical Director, Master Electrician, Sound Engineer, etc.


----------



## MPowers

I wonder if there is a generation bias here? When I first morf'ed from being a performer to a technician (early '60s) the term techie was considered a badge of honor. Later in life, early 90's, I wrote a monthly column for an e-zine called "Techie's Corner". I was proud of the column and the title, and at the time noone seemed to resent the term. Likewise, in the 60's a Roadie meant a hard working stagehand who toured with a show or tour. Is it because "talent" and directors and producers et. al. have begun to use the term "Techie" and Roadie" in a derisive or "put down" manner? I have noticed that in the last few years, I dislike being called a techie by anyone who is not a techie themselves.


----------



## ArthurRiot

As my wife (a fellow pro techie) said, actors don't like being called walking talking props. Anything can be disrespectful but when a fellow techie hages being called one, I considER them green. It's such a nothing thing to me. 

I'm proud of being a techie and am not ashamed.


----------



## Les

It's good that you feel this way, [user]ArthurRiot[/user]. I feel that it's healthy. But, I don't think it's fair to underrate a technician just because they don't like being called a "techie". 


ArthurRiot said:


> Anything can be disrespectful but when a fellow techie hages being called one, I considER them green.



Not to single anyone out, but [user]MPowers[/user] recently stated that he has found himself preferring not to be called a techie by anyone other than his technical peers. I don't believe I would consider him green because of this. Far from it.

I mean really, it IS nothing. It's just a preference. I think the problems started arising when the term was picked up and thrown around in high schools and community theatres as a blanket nickname. Being a "techie" sounds easy and cute. Being a 'technician' sounds much more calculated, and smarter, if you will.

And I agree with your statement about not referring to actors as walking, talking props. I respect them and they respect me. I refer to them as their real name or character name. I expect the same in return.

"This is John. He is playing Javert" sounds way better than "This is John. He's one of our actors". 

Similarly, "This is Les. He is our Lighting Technician" sounds better than "This is Les. He is one of our techies".

I know this sounds superficial, but I work hard for what ever title I receive in a show.


----------



## ArthurRiot

Les said:


> It's good that you feel this way, ArthurRiot. I feel that it's healthy. But, I don't think it's fair to underrate a technician just because they don't like being called a "techie".
> 
> 
> 
> Not to single anyone out, but MPowers recently stated that he has found himself preferring not to be called a techie by anyone other than his technical peers. I don't believe I would consider him green because of this. Far from it.



I don't know MPowers, and by no means should any one thing be a proof of someone's experience (unless they don't bring a crescent wrench to a call, that's like a racecar driver forgetting his car keys), but generally speaking, when someone doesn't like the term 'techie' itself, it shows insecurity. I wear all my variations of my title as a badge, and don't shame from any of them. That also means I don't like them being used in a manner of disrespect, but even then it's still not the word that bothers me, it's the user.


> I mean really, it IS nothing. It's just a preference. I think the problems started arising when the term was picked up and thrown around in high schools and community theatres as a blanket nickname. Being a "techie" sounds easy and cute. Being a 'technician' sounds much more calculated, and smarter, if you will.


 I just don't see it that way. I see it as people being nervous to be associated with 'lower' theatre. Like a form of classism. 'You aren't real techs; you're just techies'. I understand that there's the old school and the new school, but it's sometimes treated like a hazing ritual. I've seen high school students with skill levels that could embarrass a number of brothers, and I've seen card holders who can't push a box up a ramp. Is the ratio equal? No, but sometimes I think people try too hard to feel important.

I've very rarely called myself a 'technician', though I regularly use 'tech'. It's like a guy walking around telling everyone to refer to him as Dr. Smith, even at a BBQ. That stuff tells me someone has a stick up their butt  


> And I agree with your statement about not referring to actors as walking, talking props. I respect them and they respect me. I refer to them as their real name or character name. I expect the same in return.
> 
> "This is John. He is playing Javert" sounds way better than "This is John. He's one of our actors".
> 
> Similarly, "This is Les. He is our Lighting Technician" sounds better than "This is Les. He is one of our techies".
> 
> I know this sounds superficial, but I work hard for what ever title I receive in a show.


 You know, I'll agree with that, though for slightly different reasons. I made a mistake one day (I used to be the ATD at the Hippodrome, which is the broadway playhouse in B-More). A road TD came up and asked me about something-or-other being taken care of, and I told that wouldn't be a problem, and that I'd talk to my guys about it. Well, the Head Carp hit me up later to mention that he didn't like being called that; I didn't own him, he wasn't 'my guy'. He was 'the hands' or 'the heads'. 

I don't like being called 'one of our' because it implies ownership. But 'techies' isn't my problem with that statement, myself. Once again, I think it's like someone saying 'I'm not 'Mommy', I'm 'Mother''.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

ArthurRiot said:


> Well, the Head Carp hit me up later to mention that he didn't like being called that; I didn't own him, he wasn't 'my guy'. He was 'the hands' or 'the heads'.
> 
> I don't like being called 'one of our' because it implies ownership.



Its funny, I feel the opposite on that. I always like that term because it feels inclusive. At the old place I worked for every now and then I would be referred to by the owner or one of the sales guys as "our young talent". To me them saying that always made me feel like they were proud to have my as part of the company/family, same when I would be refereed to as "our house lighting guy". There is a level of trust involved when you use that term. It implies they are willing to stand behind you as one of their own for whatever your doing and rely on you for that specific talent.


----------



## Cadmium6855

Pie4Weebl said:


> Its funny, I feel the opposite on that. I always like that term because it feels inclusive. At the old place I worked for every now and then I would be referred to by the owner or one of the sales guys as "our young talent". To me them saying that always made me feel like they were proud to have my as part of the company/family, same when I would be refereed to as "our house lighting guy". There is a level of trust involved when you use that term. It implies they are willing to stand behind you as one of their own for whatever your doing and rely on you for that specific talent.



I agree completely. I like "our house lighting guy" it implies that they at least like you and are going to keep you around for a while.


----------



## MPowers

> I know this sounds superficial, but I work hard for what ever title I receive in a show.



It's not superficial. It's because we DO work hard for the title/position we earn in this business. It is not just the "word" that civilians (civilians means those who are not a part of the technical world we live in) use to describe us, it is also the tone of voice and dismissiveness that some of them impose. As if we are a necessary evil they must endure in order to do their work. Note that these, thank goodness, are not the norm, just that the ones who denigrate us tend to make such a strong impression that at first thought we tend to remember them first. Talent with class knows who we are and what we do and are well aware that we are all in this together. If Charley Daniels or Willie Nelson, Leonard Nimoy or Bebe Neuwirth called me a techie, I'd be proud. They all know and respect who we are and what we do. There are others in the producing, directing, "talent" rehlm that will never "get it". When they use the word "Techie" it is a slur or an insult or at the very least, a lower class label. "YOU" call me a techie and it's a sign of friendship and camaraderie. "THEY" call me a techie and it's a "put me in my place" label.


----------



## ArthurRiot

MPowers said:


> It's not superficial. It's because we DO work hard for the title/position we earn in this business. It is not just the "word" that civilians (civilians means those who are not a part of the technical world we live in) use to describe us, it is also the tone of voice and dismissiveness that some of them impose. As if we are a necessary evil they must endure in order to do their work. Note that these, thank goodness, are not the norm, just that the ones who denigrate us tend to make such a strong impression that at first thought we tend to remember them first. Talent with class knows who we are and what we do and are well aware that we are all in this together. If Charley Daniels or Willie Nelson, Leonard Nimoy or Bebe Neuwirth called me a techie, I'd be proud. They all know and respect who we are and what we do. There are others in the producing, directing, "talent" rehlm that will never "get it". When they use the word "Techie" it is a slur or an insult or at the very least, a lower class label. "YOU" call me a techie and it's a sign of friendship and camaraderie. "THEY" call me a techie and it's a "put me in my place" label.


 
But that's not the word itself that's the problem; that's the user. They could be equally dismissive with 'stagehand', 'Show Tech', 'LD', or any other of a million terms. 

I mean, the root question in this thread was whether 'techie' was a fair thing to be called, right?


----------



## Les

I'm happy to see such good points brought up by both sides! I agree with ArthurRiot on many points, but I can also see where MPowers is coming from. I feel the same way, and it is interesting how it isn't necessarily the name itself, but how the name is used, and by which individual. Perhaps this is why we would rather just phase out the title all together... So that we won't have to deal with these boundaries and 'unwritten rules' at all.

I remember doing a community theatre show (Nunsense) and I was walking the woman who played Sister Amnesia up to the prop room. She was generally nice, but had a strong personality. 
This community theatre was an odd design. The prop room was up behind the tech booth (it used to be an old movie house and the tech/prop area was the former upper balcony). Anyway, there are catwalks on either side of the venue which connect back stage to the tech booth. They are used for hanging side lighting and are completely accessible by stairs -- so they're not only accessible by tech; they are a common route for any theatre staff to take. Since they had been added in the renovation, they used plywood as the flooring, so it made a hollow thump sound as you walked down them. 
She said to me "I can tell techies built this, because it sounds all rickety."

At the time, I just let it roll right off my back, but now, it kind of gets on my nerves that she said that! First off, "techies" did not build that, a general contractor did. Secondly, that's how plywood floors sound. She made the comparison of the catwalk floor with stage platforms, but insinuated that platforms were the way they were because we simply didn't know how to build (not that they have to be able to be broken down, be light weight, and are just a different animal than commercial and residential flooring construction).

Sorry that was so long and detailed --- but maybe that's where it all started for me. Perhaps others have similar stories.


----------



## shiben

Les said:


> I'm happy to see such good points brought up by both sides! I agree with ArthurRiot on many points, but I can also see where MPowers is coming from. I feel the same way, and it is interesting how it isn't necessarily the name itself, but how the name is used, and by which individual. Perhaps this is why we would rather just phase out the title all together... So that we won't have to deal with these boundaries and 'unwritten rules' at all.
> 
> I remember doing a community theatre show (Nunsense) and I was walking the woman who played Sister Amnesia up to the prop room. She was generally nice, but had a strong personality.
> This community theatre was an odd design. The prop room was up behind the tech booth (it used to be an old movie house and the tech/prop area was the former upper balcony). Anyway, there are catwalks on either side of the venue which connect back stage to the tech booth. They are used for hanging side lighting and are completely accessible by stairs -- so they're not only accessible by tech; they are a common route for any theatre staff to take. Since they had been added in the renovation, they used plywood as the flooring, so it made a hollow thump sound as you walked down them.
> She said to me "I can tell techies built this, because it sounds all rickety."
> 
> At the time, I just let it roll right off my back, but now, it kind of gets on my nerves that she said that! First off, "techies" did not build that, a general contractor did. Secondly, that's how plywood floors sound. She made the comparison of the catwalk floor with stage platforms, but insinuated that platforms were the way they were because we simply didn't know how to build (not that they have to be able to be broken down, be light weight, and are just a different animal than commercial and residential flooring construction).
> 
> Sorry that was so long and detailed --- but maybe that's where it all started for me. Perhaps others have similar stories.


 
I had a similar situation while rigging lights for a large event at our college. I was out on an I-beam (roped in properly) accessing a lighting position, and someone yelled that they wanted me to get something or other that would be my responsibility to get, so no big deal. I yelled back that I would be right down as soon as these lights were focused (which was what I was doing), so that I wouldnt have to walk out on a beam again. I was then told that as a techie, it was my job to jump to this person's demands. The way this person said it, like I was a servant or something, just made me never want to use that term for a technician again or hear myself called it. The person was also hopping mad when I got down from the beam too, like somehow it was my job to be you know, doing my job and I ought to have been following her around instead. Best part? The speakers that were in a "locked room" were sitting in the hall. Gotta love people when the pressure for the event starts kicking into high gear.


----------



## ArthurRiot

shiben said:


> I had a similar situation while rigging lights for a large event at our college. I was out on an I-beam (roped in properly) accessing a lighting position, and someone yelled that they wanted me to get something or other that would be my responsibility to get, so no big deal. I yelled back that I would be right down as soon as these lights were focused (which was what I was doing), so that I wouldnt have to walk out on a beam again. I was then told that as a techie, it was my job to jump to this person's demands. The way this person said it, like I was a servant or something, just made me never want to use that term for a technician again or hear myself called it. The person was also hopping mad when I got down from the beam too, like somehow it was my job to be you know, doing my job and I ought to have been following her around instead. Best part? The speakers that were in a "locked room" were sitting in the hall. Gotta love people when the pressure for the event starts kicking into high gear.



And this is where I'm different; I would enjoy pissing that woman off. I would speak to her in slow, plain language, and do my part in making her night miserable. I would constantly reference that locked room, and tell her about how getting that room unlocked was so difficult, and mention that those lights can't get focused now because we ran out of grease manifolds (of course, I also would have already focused the lights, but she doesn't need to know that, now does she), or some other bull**** that she can pace over and smoke her nicotine patch outside. Eventually if you piss off the idiots enough, they leave you alone. Just never sacrifice your respect for the job, and you can be all the ass you want to be. 

This is an issue with the person; if she had done the exact same thing and used the terms 'tech', 'stagehand', or 'labor' it wouldn't have made her comments suddenly respectful. If WE allow 'techie' to be a corruption of our careers, then that's what it will become.

Roadies are roadies. Techies are techies. And you better **** sure respect us. But don't hate the word just because you don't like the person using it.


----------



## shiben

ArthurRiot said:


> And this is where I'm different; I would enjoy pissing that woman off. I would speak to her in slow, plain language, and do my part in making her night miserable. I would constantly reference that locked room, and tell her about how getting that room unlocked was so difficult, and mention that those lights can't get focused now because we ran out of grease manifolds (of course, I also would have already focused the lights, but she doesn't need to know that, now does she), or some other bull**** that she can pace over and smoke her nicotine patch outside. Eventually if you piss off the idiots enough, they leave you alone. Just never sacrifice your respect for the job, and you can be all the ass you want to be.
> 
> This is an issue with the person; if she had done the exact same thing and used the terms 'tech', 'stagehand', or 'labor' it wouldn't have made her comments suddenly respectful. If WE allow 'techie' to be a corruption of our careers, then that's what it will become.
> 
> Roadies are roadies. Techies are techies. And you better **** sure respect us. But don't hate the word just because you don't like the person using it.


 
See, enjoying pissing her off is just a pain in the a** and way much more work than going and doing what she wanted. That means I need to A, come up with things to piss her off and B, acutally do them, and while feet dragging is fun when you have plenty of wiggle time, when it would mean the show didnt go up in time, its just one more thing I dont have time for. And honestly, it is a problem with her, but the word now has a context for me. Its the same reason any word in the world becomes a swear word, because it means something to someone, generally negative. F*** on its own is just a word, a slang term referenceing a marrige relationship. However, it has, over time, come to mean something entirely different and now I cant even type it out on the forum or the Mods will come delete it. While I respect your ability to move beyond that, for me techie is now a loaded term, and one that implies a gofer/not useful enough to figure out what needs to be done and do it kind of person. 

Also, not exactly sure what your job is (TD can be a lot of things), but if I piss off the idiots, I get yelled at or fired, so Im more liable to want to help them. Plus, isnt that kind of what doing large events is anyhow, doing something for a bunch of people who by our technical standards are bigger morons than the pointy haired boss? Heck, isnt that the job of any specialty profession? I tend to see my job as an electrician for theatre as a way to bring my skills and knowledge to people who dont have that, and allow them to do things that otherwise, they could only dream about. I think thats kind of the best part about it, that you and a dedicated team can take a bunch of pieces of paper and ideas floating around other people's heads and turn it into a world on stage, and then take it down and do it again. All that to say, I feel like your response to the situation would have just caused more problems, because not only is she having a bad day because of things she cant control, now your making her day worse intentionally. And does that really help the show? No. It helps you. However, the show is what your paid to make happen, none of us get paid to have a good day (except for that guy who got it made his job to be the "caretaker" of an island in australia. his job is pretty much to have a good day).


----------



## DuckJordan

ArthurRiot said:


> And this is where I'm different; I would enjoy pissing that woman off. I would speak to her in slow, plain language, and do my part in making her night miserable. I would constantly reference that locked room, and tell her about how getting that room unlocked was so difficult, and mention that those lights can't get focused now because we ran out of grease manifolds (of course, I also would have already focused the lights, but she doesn't need to know that, now does she), or some other bull**** that she can pace over and smoke her nicotine patch outside. Eventually if you piss off the idiots enough, they leave you alone. Just never sacrifice your respect for the job, and you can be all the ass you want to be.
> 
> This is an issue with the person; if she had done the exact same thing and used the terms 'tech', 'stagehand', or 'labor' it wouldn't have made her comments suddenly respectful. If WE allow 'techie' to be a corruption of our careers, then that's what it will become.
> 
> Roadies are roadies. Techies are techies. And you better **** sure respect us. But don't hate the word just because you don't like the person using it.


 

And this makes it harder for the rest of us... people like you giving the kind of people who give us a hard time an even worse time. To me it sounds like something said from a high school student who hasn't learned to respect people without first receiving respect.
It also makes me wonder how many people that has happened to have continued to use the term in a disrespectful manor. It also tells me that while some of your points are valid by doing what you described above your enhancing the thing your trying to stop. 

Now by telling the woman that it was done by a contractor, or saying something to the fact of telling the woman that your responsibilities include focusing lights and it wouldn't make much sense to get down off a hard to get to spot get some speakers then get back to the spot that it would waste more time and end up not getting what she wanted done in the first place. 

My grandfather told me a while ago that respect must be earned not given.


----------



## shiben

DuckJordan said:


> And this makes it harder for the rest of us... people like you giving the kind of people who give us a hard time an even worse time. To me it sounds like something said from a high school student who hasn't learned to respect people without first receiving respect.
> It also makes me wonder how many people that has happened to have continued to use the term in a disrespectful manor. It also tells me that while some of your points are valid by doing what you described above your enhancing the thing your trying to stop.
> 
> Now by telling the woman that it was done by a contractor, or saying something to the fact of telling the woman that your responsibilities include focusing lights and it wouldn't make much sense to get down off a hard to get to spot get some speakers then get back to the spot that it would waste more time and end up not getting what she wanted done in the first place.
> 
> My grandfather told me a while ago that respect must be earned not given.


 
Exactly what I was going for in the second half of my post. I just do my job as well as I can, and being respectful is part of my job.


----------



## gafftaper

Pie4Weebl said:


> I was thinking about this earlier today and I realized, I dropped the -ie from it, when I switched from drinking mountain dew to drinking coffee.



I'm 41 and hate coffee, but can't get thorugh the day without my cold bubbly caffine. Does this mean I have to go back to being a techie? 

BTW I just noticed that my vote above is somehow accidentally for Techie, that would be an error. Techie is a term I try to break out of my incoming freshmen. It was cute in high school. Now it's silly. 

Yet it's funny how much this thread resonates, about every 6 months this thread appears again for another round of discussion.

As for ArthurRiot's comments. It all depends on who you are, how much experience you have, and where you work. 
Although it sounds like fun, I sure wouldn't act like that where I'm at in life. There are others who can get away with it. You younger folks better wait 20 years before you attempt to try anything like he's describing.


----------



## ArthurRiot

shiben said:


> See, enjoying pissing her off is just a pain in the a** and way much more work than going and doing what she wanted. That means I need to A, come up with things to piss her off and B, acutally do them, and while feet dragging is fun when you have plenty of wiggle time, when it would mean the show didnt go up in time, its just one more thing I dont have time for. And honestly, it is a problem with her, but the word now has a context for me. Its the same reason any word in the world becomes a swear word, because it means something to someone, generally negative. F*** on its own is just a word, a slang term referenceing a marrige relationship. However, it has, over time, come to mean something entirely different and now I cant even type it out on the forum or the Mods will come delete it. While I respect your ability to move beyond that, for me techie is now a loaded term, and one that implies a gofer/not useful enough to figure out what needs to be done and do it kind of person.
> 
> Also, not exactly sure what your job is (TD can be a lot of things), but if I piss off the idiots, I get yelled at or fired, so Im more liable to want to help them. Plus, isnt that kind of what doing large events is anyhow, doing something for a bunch of people who by our technical standards are bigger morons than the pointy haired boss? Heck, isnt that the job of any specialty profession? I tend to see my job as an electrician for theatre as a way to bring my skills and knowledge to people who dont have that, and allow them to do things that otherwise, they could only dream about. I think thats kind of the best part about it, that you and a dedicated team can take a bunch of pieces of paper and ideas floating around other people's heads and turn it into a world on stage, and then take it down and do it again. All that to say, I feel like your response to the situation would have just caused more problems, because not only is she having a bad day because of things she cant control, now your making her day worse intentionally. And does that really help the show? No. It helps you. However, the show is what your paid to make happen, none of us get paid to have a good day (except for that guy who got it made his job to be the "caretaker" of an island in australia. his job is pretty much to have a good day).


 
My background, since it was brought up: I am currently the TD for a county playhouse, and work regularly with the area HS on many many events, plus I try to regularly work labor calls with Baltimore's IATSE chapter, and have for years. 

There is a delicate balance between standing up for yourself and jeopardizing a show or event. NEVER jeopardize your performance in this trade; take all safety measures appropriate and do the best job you can do. But that does not mean that you ever have to roll over for someone and be reduced to something less than respectable. I will not approve of people trivializing my work, though I also won't go around with a God complex, or I'm no better than them. And people have the right to be ignorant, but NOT the right to direct it at you.

I've had a job or two where I made it clear that if I wasn't valuable enough to be treated with basic respect, then that particular job wasn't valuable enough for my time. Some people need to realize when they are not in the position of strength that they think they are.

But these are all bigger issues. Simply put; 'Techie' is something we are, and should be proud of. I am not ashamed of being a tech, a techie, or being in this business. And I feel... well, kinda sad when I see others in this business use a descriptive term of my skill and trade used negatively. Say 'techie' with pride, and if someone else doesn't, let them know that's a foolish thing to do.

Not all theatre is equal, I know that. But wrong is wrong is wrong.


----------



## mstaylor

I don't like adding ie to words to make it cute. I don't like making cute names for professional things. Call me old, call me conservative, I think words are important.


----------



## bobgaggle

anyone who actually gets offended by being called one or the other needs to loosen up on their balls a little bit. If you're pretentious enough to get mad when someone calls you a techie (an abbreviation of TECHNICIAN) you need to learn to go with the flow.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

bobgaggle said:


> anyone who actually gets offended by being called one or the other needs to loosen up on their balls a little bit. If you're pretentious enough to get mad when someone calls you a techie (an abbreviation of TECHNICIAN) you need to learn to go with the flow.


 
That's cool and all, but when it comes to a producer deciding how much they are willing to pay for your services, which do they think will be worth more, a techie or a technician? There's nothing wrong with wanting your position to be respected. The real issue at hand is the people who call technicians "techies" are the people more likely to be condescending and oblivious to just how real the job is.


----------



## mstaylor

bobgaggle said:


> anyone who actually gets offended by being called one or the other needs to loosen up on their balls a little bit. If you're pretentious enough to get mad when someone calls you a techie (an abbreviation of TECHNICIAN) you need to learn to go with the flow.


Tech is an abreviation for technician, techie is a bastardization of it. While OK in a school setting, when you move to the professional side, ones that tend to call techs, techies also believe you should work for less because it's fun. While it can be a fun occupation, it is still work and can be quite tedious and physically demanding. 
I don't think it is so much getting mad about it, as it is offending because many times it's demeaning.


----------



## ArthurRiot

mstaylor said:


> Tech is an abreviation for technician, techie is a bastardization of it. While OK in a school setting, when you move to the professional side, ones that tend to call techs, techies also believe you should work for less because it's fun. While it can be a fun occupation, it is still work and can be quite tedious and physically demanding.
> I don't think it is so much getting mad about it, as it is offending because many times it's demeaning.


 
I won't disagree with your point that people can demean us, but I think we're misdirecting our frustration when we have a problem with the word itself.


----------



## nd925a

highschooltech said:


> The way that i was told that it came about from a teacher, who has worked as a tech his entire life, it is an insult. It is a way of actors calling techs names and getting away with it. I wouldn't go around calling the actors "acties" which is what they do to techs. So the proper term is tech


 
This is what my local sound guru told me. I prefer to go by tech, I'll accept techie from people of power (principle) that have no better way of describing me. 

Sound Engineer has appeal to me though, I have no degree but I'm good at wiring everything together in the right order and I will have a degree so I will have that title someday


----------



## DuckJordan

nd925a said:


> This is what my local sound guru told me. I prefer to go by tech, I'll accept techie from people of power (principle) that have no better way of describing me.
> 
> Sound Engineer has appeal to me though, I have no degree but I'm good at wiring everything together in the right order and I will have a degree so I will have that title someday


 

No disrespect to you, but there is much more to a sound engineer than just wiring. But I have to agree that Techie is an insult, no mater who says it. Its just like calling a nucular scientist a nukie its just plain dumb, the knowledge it takes to put a set together make it light weight, light that so there is no strange angles or shadows, know what it takes to make a sound system work and how to bring an audience collectively into a world they would never experience outside of the theater is easily as specialized of a skill as you can get.


----------



## nd925a

DuckJordan said:


> No disrespect to you, but there is much more to a sound engineer than just wiring.


 
I knew this already, I'm just not sure what else sound engineer entails yet that's why I said it appeals to me so I'm going to school for it next year.


----------



## Footer

I pulled several of the last posts. 

From Controlbooth's Core Values

> The cornerstone values of our community is mutual respect between members. We pride ourselves in having a mature, civil, yet fun atmosphere where members are able to debate their differing opinions without resorting to flame wars .



Keep the thread on topic and out of a flame war, you have been warned...


----------



## Hairkid

I think this just might be a highschool thing but, I like being called a techie. (even though im an assistant Swamp manager). I don't know why people find it offensive in any way. It's just an abreviation. I guess it's just that I hate proper things and i'm not a serious person. I wouldn't relate it at all to a nuclear scientist, but more pike a teacher. Mr.Perry is just the same as Mr.P or just plain "P". Techie=Technician. just short of a few letters.


----------



## mstaylor

As far as I'm concerned it is a HS thing. When you put as many years in this business as many of us we feel that we deserve to be called by a proper title. I don't have a problem with some abbreviations but throwing a y or ie on things is stupid. This isn't aimed at you, this is a personal preference and a trend many tend toward.


----------



## Hairkid

mstaylor said:


> As far as I'm concerned it is a HS thing. When you put as many years in this business as many of us we feel that we deserve to be called by a proper title. I don't have a problem with some abbreviations but throwing a y or ie on things is stupid. This isn't aimed at you, this is a personal preverence and a trend many tend toward.


Sorry for using myself as an example?


----------



## mstaylor

I just don't like trend in adding y and ie to things. I don't like roadie either, it's not so much demeaning as annoying. Another example is guuys saying they are running a Yammy, when in fact they are running a Yamaha 5D. If you want to shorten it, call it a 5D not Yammy.


----------



## Kaitlylyn93

I have a t-shirt my dad got me for Christmas that says, "Your techies are showing." My friend once asked if I was sayingI was bad at what I do. I said, "No... it means that I have been a technical director so long that I can see in the dark and the mass confusion that just occurred on someone else's stage made me laugh." Most ppl use "techie" as an affectionate term for the blundering idiots who attempt to use the lighting and sound equipment. I can't say I have never been a techie, but I have matured past such a time. You have to be a techie to become a technician. Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## 65535

I prefer to be called by my name, as of now I don't have much of a presence out on stage, I primarily do carpentry, and I'm getting more into the technical aspect of actual production. I'm not certified in anyway, or have any degree, so I don't need to be called Sir. or Professor, or Doctor, hell I'm only 20.

Some people brought up respect, and I'll be the first to admit I can be a bit hot headed, and I do try to be respectful to people that I just meet, but if I'm shown disrespect for what I do, then I'm like a Fresnel, I'll focus the disrespect and dish it right back in full. I won't go out of my way to disrespect anyone, but it certainly makes life easier if there is mutual respect for who are ultimately in some form co-workers.

Anyways, I'd prefer not to be called a techie, I don't even care for the term Technician, I like my name, I may be a Technician, but it certainly isn't my title, and I don't need to be called by it.

Plus I'm pretty sure I can do anything given some time to think.


----------



## chausman

I'll take whatever I can get. And if it did really bother me than they just ignorant.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

chausman said:


> I'll take whatever I can get. And if it did really bother me than they just don't know what they are just ignorant.



Was that a sentence?


----------



## chausman

Pie4Weebl said:


> Was that a sentence?



 
I was mid thought and got distracted and then finished the sentence differently than I started.


----------



## LXPlot

I don't know, techie just sounds like to much of a pet name. I don't mind being called it per say, but I really wish we could remove it from official documents and just downplay the amount of its use. 
Calling us techies seems equivalents to calling dancers "Meat Puppets" or actors "Walking, talking prop."


----------



## CSCTech

I think of a Techie as say, a high school student or any student rather. And a technician as a proffesional.


----------



## chris325

I've always been against the idea of referring to technicians as "techies." It's just unprofessional. I can understand using the term "tech" as a shortened name, but "techie" just seems childish. Even in a high school setting, a degree of professionalism can and should be present, and by calling technicians "techies" you're just diminishing their credibility. Having fun with high school theatre is great, but it should really be accompanied with a professional and mature attitude.


----------



## JCarroll

Well my Boss has an obsession with Speed Racer, so I get called 'Chim-Chim'...


----------



## squirt4444

I work as a technician and as a master electrician and I have to agree that techie has that untrained dabble feel rather then the trained professional feel. I feel like I supervise techies, I train and trust technicians to not need an eye on them to not break things.


----------



## Clarkwg3

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> Oh that takes me back to my carnie days. Boy talk about getting treated like dirt. Isn't the only thing under a carnie a politician?



Just about every job is above being a politician!!


----------



## bobcatarts

If they only sort-of know what I do, then techie will suffice. If they have some understanding of the skills and training required, technician is more suited to my profession. Those in-the-know use the job-specific terms (designer, electrician, carp, TD, etc) depending on what I'm doing, and for that I'm most grateful.


----------



## drouillard8182

Sure I'm a HS student but at the end of the day I don't really care what they refer to me as because I know I'm well respected, everyone comes to me when they need help. I'm sure everyone else has different opinions but that's just mine.


----------



## MaddMaxx

Actually, I would rather be addressed by my actual title: TD. Other "Technicians" by their titles, or by other crew members by their abbreviations: ME, etc..
If you are hired as a sound engineer you should be addressed as such. LD, SM, PM, Carp, Rig, etc., should only be used between production members. Actors, Management, and other non-production people should be encouraged to use a production team members' full title. They have earned and deserve repect.


----------



## TheSoundGod

It depends on the setting, I (unfortunately) haven't done to much with technical stuff as of lately, but when i was doing it in school we were the Techies, thats just how it was. When I did/do something in a professional setting or when the HS would rent out the theater (when I was still there and the on-call student Tech) I went by Technician. So personally I have a soft spot for the title Techie just because thats were I got my start.


----------



## HollyRawls

During our summer youth program we do our best to beat the term "techie" out of our students' minds. It is a diminutive and disrespectful term that allows the user to remain ignorant of what the technician actually does- ie dresser, light board operator, etc. Theater is a collaborative art form that relies on many different people doing specific tasks. Lumping all technicians under the cutsie term "techie" does not allow for understanding or appreciation of the specificity of that person's tasks- especially of the tasks involve years of training or experience. Besides, can you imagine the screams if we started calling actors "acties?"


----------



## ruinexplorer

Thank you for your service to the students. It's amazing when I have told people that I am a professional stagehand and they jokingly reply that they were a techie in HS. Not quite the same thing. That's kind of like going to a Congressman and saying, "Oh, I know all about that, I was on student council."


----------



## ratthepoodle

My thought is that the formal term is technician and techie is more of a slang term. ie Sound Technician in the program but Techie during rehearsal


----------



## BackstageHandyman

wolf825 said:


> hehe..reminds me of the god-awful movie with Meatloaf called "Roadie"...ugh..
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there is always the acronym I made up a while back for the theater I work in to describe us A-listers: S.E.A.L.S. Stage, Electrics, Audio & Lighting Specialists. But maybe thats just vain? =)
> 
> -wolf



Sign me up for THAT crew.


----------



## Brayidur

I'll throw my 2 cents in for once... I have always hated the word techie. I prefer the tittle system, IE. Technical Director, Lighting Designer, Sound Designer/Engineer, also I've noticed that the performers seem to use the word "techie" alot. For me, if I am just a stagehand on a show, Tech, Hand, Technician are all fine. However when I'm more then just a stagehand Technician or my title is appropriate.


----------



## chieftfac

HollyRawls said:


> During our summer youth program we do our best to beat the term "techie" out of our students' minds. It is a diminutive and disrespectful term that allows the user to remain ignorant of what the technician actually does- ie dresser, light board operator, etc. Theater is a collaborative art form that relies on many different people doing specific tasks. Lumping all technicians under the cutsie term "techie" does not allow for understanding or appreciation of the specificity of that person's tasks- especially of the tasks involve years of training or experience. Besides, can you imagine the screams if we started calling actors "acties?"



I know I will catch some grief for this... But when they are unpaid actors in community theater I don't see any problem referring to them as "acties" if they insist on calling my crew techies. However, since we are doing less and less community theater here at our arts center (... and more and more bands/music). we have started using the term "entertainment production specialist". I have even seen a few tech riders as of late use some variant of the term, instead of "technical director".


----------



## BLPisani

I'm an electrician. I'm a tech. If you want to add -nician or -ie to that, fine. You can even call me a sparky. So long as you're doing it out of respect and possibly a little bit of fear (remember, I do know how to use electricity ;P), whatever.


----------



## DarkFlipDog

I understand that some professionals prefer a specific title to delineate their job when around a new crew. But if you're working with a group of close friends/colleagues, I've never had any need to be that strict about titles. If you've got someone that is *that* obsessed with making sure every title is followed at all times, maybe they're in the wrong business.


----------



## AppollSauce

When it comes down to the two terms I would prefer technician, it just sounds more professional and important than techie. Techie sounds like someone who is into technology but not really a specialist or professional of any type. I also agree that, for the most part, you can call me what you like as long as I'm getting paid what I like. The only one that gets to me regularly is DJ. I often run lighting for local EDM clubs where there is a DJ, elevated on stage, with headphones on, rocking out over a couple of turntables and a DJ mixer, with club-style lighting all around him, and yet they see me hiding in a dark corner with my laptop staring at the lighting and think "Hey, let me ask him if he can play my song!"


----------



## chawalang

Stagehand in my opinion is the most accurate and professional term for a person working in a production role in an entertainment setting. This can then be divided into specific disciplines. Such as rigger, carpenter, scenic fabricator, electrician, Master or head electrician, fly man, automation, head audio, video engineer, follow spot operator and so on.

The term techie is a very high school term, again in my opinion it sounds very immature, one would not refer to an actor as an acte or performer as a performe. Technician in my opinion is a very college term and is also very ambiguous. Technician, do you mean your an X ray technican? Automotive technician? AC technician? The term technician can be applied to almost any kind of trade.

The term Stagehand is synonyms with the entertainment industry.

A *stagehand* is a person who works backstage or behind the scenes in theatres, film, television, or location performance. Their work include setting up the scenery, lights, sound, props, rigging, and special effects for a production.


----------



## dwardMICS

As I am building a program at my new school, I'm trying to classify things different. They had a fun name for the GSD (Get Stuff Done) group of kids: Tech Commandos or Tech Ninjas. I'm fine with that in their own circles. It gives them something cool they can put on tee shirts and stuff.

When I make programs and assign jobs, I try to use more formal titles related to what they do. Like I will specify what kids do: Light Board Operator (they called them designers when there wasn't any design), or Sound Technician (student sets up the sound board, mics, and equipment), or the various crews like Deck, Strike, Load In, etc. Like this year was the first time they had actual jobs instead of just calling themselves Tech Ninjas. They actually really liked that.

I've also set up a mini-hierarchy. The Stage Manager is on top (I as the teacher am the Director, Set Designer, lighting designer (coming in Fall 2016!), Technical Director, basically the rest of the advisory/supervisory positions), then there are the kids who are the student experts: Sound, Set Up....yeah, we're growing up. Then I have my ASMs, then the rest are Crew until they learn, train and kind of student apprentice with my Seniors (first class this year!). It's slightly convoluted, but the more titles I create, the more they own it. I'll take it!


----------



## gbdesign

I worked on a tv show last year about the world of dance. At one point the "Company Director" referred to the stagehands as "you technology people..."


----------



## ihitwithstix

Having recently touched off a discussion about this very subject, (quite by accident, mind you) I have discovered that emotional response to being called "techie" runs the gamut from "Meh" to "How dare you?" I fall into the former category. I've been called worse. The bands I work for know my abilities, and since they are paying for my services, they can call me whatever they want. In my mind, it's a term of endearment, like calling your doctor "Doc".


----------



## Dionysus

ihitwithstix said:


> Having recently touched off a discussion about this very subject, (quite by accident, mind you) I have discovered that emotional response to being called "techie" runs the gamut from "Meh" to "How dare you?" I fall into the former category. I've been called worse. The bands I work for know my abilities, and since they are paying for my services, they can call me whatever they want. In my mind, it's a term of endearment, like calling your doctor "Doc".



Im of the mind that there are far worse things than IMAGINING offense and being offended by being called "techie" when no ill will or offense was intended. GET OVER YOURSELF is what I think. I dont know about you but I have better things to worry about.


----------



## RonHebbard

cdub260 said:


> Dude! You need to learn some of the basics of grammar, spelling, and sentence structure. Your post is barely literate.


 I've heard a rumor that keyboards may have a shift key making upper and lower case characters not only possible but easily achievable. Only a rumor, not necessarily true. Further, I've even heard some Canadians knowingly omit the character 'u' when spelling some words to make comprehension easier for some of our U.S. associates.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


Dionysus said:


> Im of the mind that there are far worse things than IMAGINING offense and being offended by being called "techie" when no ill will or offense was intended. GET OVER YOURSELF is what I think. I dont know about you but I have better things to worry about.


 Like will an employer's cheque clear the bank.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## RonHebbard

ruinexplorer said:


> Thank you for your service to the students. It's amazing when I have told people that I am a professional stagehand and they jokingly reply that they were a techie in HS. Not quite the same thing. That's kind of like going to a Congressman and saying, "Oh, I know all about that, I was on student council."


Agreed! Right up there with someone who helped their family move once with a rented truck asking you about how some arena shows travel with a dozen, or more, 53' trailers then, when you begin to answer their questions they start telling you how it's really done. Personally, I've always learned more with my ears open and my mouth closed and I'm still learning. I have a phrase I like for some of the 'youngsters'. "So young. So little left to learn." (In their own minds that is.)
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD

Since some Star Trek fans do not like being called trekkies, but prefer trekkers, how about techer.


----------



## burgherandfries

I use official titles when speaking to rental clients, performers, etc., mostly because it helps them understand who they need to talk to about what. "Hey Techie, can you fix my costume?" doesn't happen when I introduce my crew as deckhand, sound engineer, LBO, etc. We can be pretty lax about it with each other, but I've never heard any of my guys use that term. Sparky, Squint, Squeak, sure, but never techie.


----------



## mikefellh

The Tech.

To everyone else I'm the "Auditorium Manager."


----------



## ruinexplorer

According to this opinion, the use of techie puts us in a caste system.

https://modernphilologist.blogspot.com/2017/10/two-words-to-stop-using.html?m=1


----------



## maccalder

My preferred is technician or tech if referring to the collective. If referring to me as a person; Lighting Designer, Lighting Engineer, Head Electrician, Sound Designer, Sound Engineer, Lead Sound, Chief mechanist, head mechanist, head fly, head rigger, SM, PSM, TD - depending on that hat I am wearing at the time... Or - novel concept, use my name... Or "Hey... Ummm" (generally used by the shy'er performers who don't know me)

For an internal name for the collective, my preference goes towards "Black shirts". Stems from my cruise ship days where the theatre and lounge techs, stage staff and stage managers were collectively known as the black shirts owing to the fact we were basically always in our black polo shirts.


----------



## Ancient Engineer

I feel that Techie implies "enthusiast". (Also borders on Tetchy... which I have been...)

Technician implies: "I do what needs to be done, regardless of how I feel about it". _i.e._ A Professional.


----------



## Illwillthegr8

Just call me by my name.


----------



## John Scrip

"Techie" does sound a little "7th graders working the 8th grade graduation ceremony" so....


----------



## mikefellh

Illwillthegr8 said:


> Just call me by my name.



It's Mike, short for Microphone!


----------



## Darin

I loathe the term "techie". It sound amateurish

I also hate when people lump the designers in with the technical staff (i.e. everyone who isn't an actor or director is "doing tech")


----------



## coldnorth57

Illwillthegr8 said:


> Just call me by my name.



It is GleNN that is double N Glenn


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Long ago I took a college faculty appointment - associate professor of theatre - and the theatre tech culture was - well - pronounced. They referred to themselves as titheads - with t-shirts and all to show how proud they were of it. I made some headway in changing the culture but I was only there a few years before becoming a consultant.


----------



## Pip

This thread is hilariously old. Guess someone has got to keep it going. It was somewhat tl so I dr 50% but... Techie is too close to Trekkie anyway

I like Engineer. Although Sound Guy seems most common.
Once in a while a show inspires my alter ego to emerge:



 Cheers

P


----------



## seanandkate

Pip said:


> This thread is hilariously old. Guess someone has got to keep it going. It was somewhat tl so I dr 50% but... Techie is too close to Trekkie anyway
> 
> I like Engineer. Although Sound Guy seems most common.
> Once in a while a show inspires my alter ego to emerge:
> View attachment 18518
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P



No confusion when someone is looking for the ASM?


----------



## josh88

My introduction usually is, "Hi, if you need me just yell. You can call me Josh, sound guy, or hey jerk." Usually breaks the ice pretty well.


----------



## Aaron S.

I personally hate when people call me a "techie". That term always sounds like I'm the 7th grader that didn't get cast in the school play and so they want me to feel good about myself by having me run a follow spot.


----------

